# Star Trek Into Darkness: Dritter offizieller Trailer veröffentlicht



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek Into Darkness: Dritter offizieller Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek Into Darkness: Dritter offizieller Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## TheClayAllison (17. April 2013)

Noch ein neuer Trailer und ich brauch nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehen  aber trotzdem hab ich Gänsehaut bei dem Trailer bekommen!


----------



## CaptProton (17. April 2013)

Habt ihr das Schiff der Akyazi-Klasse im Trailer gesehen? Dieses Schiff gab es bis jetzt nur in Mods für Klingon Academy, Bridge Comnnander und Armada oder im Buch "Ships of Starfleet"


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (17. April 2013)

Ich fasse den Trailer mal zusammen: Star Trek


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2013)

Nur noch drei Wochen. Der Countdown läuft...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2013)

Nette Außenwerbung, muss ich schon sagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

